# Game camera pic of lease in Moss Hill, TX.



## caryrich (Oct 10, 2006)

This year I have noticed alot of hogs, no does, and just a few illegal buck (spread less than 13"). These pictures are the week of Sept. 13th, 2010


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Plenty of porkers!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Nice*

Your gunna need more shells, look at it this way ya get alot of shots and fill tha freezer. Goood luck you will have some shooters sooner or later.  OH and send mo pics.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I would love to have a lease that close to me.

Lots of pork. Hopefully the big bucks will make it later in the year.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

So far we are battin a 1000 !


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*good luck....*


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Start hunting those pigs now


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Lots of dirt naps for those piggies....


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Do yourself a favor start shooting those pigs now!


----------



## caryrich (Oct 10, 2006)

The taxidermist in Tarkington said he would mount the bobcat for $575.00. I thought it was a good price, so I figured I would pass it along. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice pics of them pigs. We have our ranch south of Moss Hill and we see hogs sometimes and a decent amount of deer. I saw a very nice 10 pointer 2 years ago in one of our hay fields. I walked up on him during the middle of the day during bow season and I was 50 yards away from him when he stood up. I was kicking myself for not taking my bow.

Anyway, there are some good deer in the Moss Hill area as that is the area I grew up in and have seen some nice bucks over the years. However, when those pigs are thick, you need to thin them out. We have a hog trap and it is one the other side of our ranch in a bottoms area to help keep the hogs down there. It tends to work.

Good luck this year. BTW, are you on the Arizona Creek Hunting Club? They are a huge club north of Moss Hill on hwy 146 going to Livingston.


----------



## caryrich (Oct 10, 2006)

Correct, I have been a member of Arizona Creek for about 25 years. My dad got us on in 1985, and I was about 5 years old. We have always hunted down Strahan Road. I live in Tanner Settlement, so I only have about a 7 minute commute to the deer lease.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

caryrich said:


> Correct, I have been a member of Arizona Creek for about 25 years. My dad got us on in 1985, and I was about 5 years old. We have always hunted down Strahan Road. I live in Tanner Settlement, so I only have about a 7 minute commute to the deer lease.


Cool! I know where you are talking about. Hope you have a great year hunting!


----------



## El Ahogo (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm surprised those porkers haven't cratered that feeder yet!!


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

Lots of Bacon


----------



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

El Ahogo said:


> I'm surprised those porkers haven't cratered that feeder yet!!


x2 We have had several of those Remington feeder destroyed by these bastages. Decided it was time for mroe reinforced barrels and legs

Nice pics by the way, and good luck to you.


----------



## caryrich (Oct 10, 2006)

JLes said:


> x2 We have had several of those Remington feeder destroyed by these bastages. Decided it was time for mroe reinforced barrels and legs
> 
> Nice pics by the way, and good luck to you.


Yeah, I don't think it will be long until they crash it. I was thinking about putting some PVC piping on the legs because I have pictures of ***** climbing the poles and stealing corn. I am a welder so if they tear the feeder up, I think I can make it hog proof or hang it from a tree.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Im right there with ya bud....we have a swine issue on our hands as well.....let the lead fly!!! :dance:


----------



## Bigdaddy101 (Jul 24, 2006)

somebody say BACON.......


----------



## caryrich (Oct 10, 2006)

I forgot to post this little guy on here. Is he legal to shot?


----------



## caryrich (Oct 10, 2006)

Pistol58 said:


> Im right there with ya bud....we have a swine issue on our hands as well.....let the lead fly!!! :dance:


Looks like we ain't going hungry!


----------



## eric5678 (Sep 12, 2010)

caryrich said:


> We have always hunted down Strahan Road.


Is that the turn across from the church on 105? I'm on a lease down that road and pass through a big Arizona Creek camp on the way to our place.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

PORK .......its whats for dinner !


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

A little bit of everything! NIce!


----------

